# What fenders for a 27" wheel?



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

What fenders should I be looing at for a bike with 27" wheels. Front and back.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Any LBS should carry some... I used Planet Bike fenders on my old commuter that worked fine after adding a more substantial mudflap.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Nothing special*

and it depends on the frame and fork, as well as the tire size, more than the fact that you've got 27" wheels. The 27" rim is only a tiny bit bigger than a 700C (just 4mm greater in radius), so the tire clearance is really affected more by tire size.


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

The bike is a 1984 Raleigh Olympian and will have 1 1/4" tires on it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

shades9323 said:


> The bike is a 1984 Raleigh Olympian and will have 1 1/4" tires on it.


Right. I suspect you've got pretty tight clearances there, and it will take a bit of doing to get something to fit. Folks who've installed more than one or two sets of fenders will tell you there's no such thing as a standard fit -- every installation is custom. Something like these _might_ fit
http://ecom1.planetbike.com/7004.html
But it might take some trimming and clipping and zip-tying -- and even then it's hard to say whether the brake clearance will be adequate, without looking. If you have a good local shop, the best way is to take the bike in and see if something works.

I wish there were a more straightforward answer, but unless somebody here has installed fenders on that particular model, there really isn't.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*45 mm?*

I see fenders coming in 3 sizes: 35 mm, 45 mm, and 60 mm. I think the 45 mm is supposed to fit a 27 x 1 1/4 tire.

Ken


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

*just did this*

I just replaced some really bad fenders with the planet bike 45mm wide ones, and I can say that I am really happy. I also am running a 1 1/4" tires. The clearance is kinda tight because of the 27" wheels, but I am also running a rear reflector and the bracket takes up about 2-3mm, so if you don't do that, your results should be even better.
On my last set of fenders the clearance was also close, and sometimes in wet and sandy conditions I could hear the tire rubbing on the fender. That hasn't happened yet with the planet bike fenders.
Lastly, the quality of my new fenders is great. Expect to do some fiddling when installing, but it can be done successfully.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

IME fitting & installing fenders is a major, major PITA. I've been commuting 36 miles round trip for years, and have never put fenders on my bike. I ride in all kinds of weather from the 90s in summer to the teens in winter. I've never really had a problem without fenders. I'm certainly not trying to discourage you...just saying what's true for me.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I'd stop after one "major." It's a hassle once, then putting them on and taking them off isn't a big deal, most of the time.

Also, 27" bikes tend to have larger tire clearances, and I've never had trouble putting fenders on. And, yes, use the 45mm fenders.


----------

